# Vectrix Reveals Electric Superbike



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

The Vectrix SBK concept is driven by a 240V, 60kW permanent magnet, brushless DC motor that can do the quarter mile in 12 seconds

More...


----------

